# Browning flotation suit at Bass Pro



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Pricey? YES,save your butt if you go through?YES I think it's worth a try,ice fishin,casting from shore on Erie when it's frigid,boat on water when it's frigid etc.. besides it's a new toy for the tackle tart in everyone


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a Stearns survival suit in the Fall of 03. Always use it when I am out alone on the ice as well as during the Spring, Fall and early Winter trips on Erie. Warm, rainproof and comfortable to wear. If I go through the ice or overboard into cold water my odds of surviving are heavily in my favor.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most ice guides wear mustang survival suit too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how much do they cost


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

$300 for Stearns


----------

